# Kigtropin or ip yellow



## distributer1134 (Oct 2, 2013)

Any preference over which might have a better quality? Opinions please.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Oct 2, 2013)

distributer1134 said:


> Any preference over which might have a better quality? Opinions please.



I heard Kigs are bunk..most of the times.
Heard good reviews with IP yellows.

But not 100% on either


----------



## abs32 (Oct 2, 2013)

Stay away from both bud....


----------



## mike1107 (Oct 2, 2013)

IP yellows 

lots of bunk kigtropin around


----------



## asp28 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd go with the black tops from your other thread.


----------



## distributer1134 (Oct 3, 2013)

Novatropin?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 3, 2013)

All kigs fake period... only way to know good gh is thru  serum test..or a well known documented source...anyone can buy tops and pucks and slap a lable on something..


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 3, 2013)

I would not bother with either.  better choices out there.
Thx , T


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 1, 2013)

I personally don't know anyone that ever bought legit Kigs??? What a mess that was.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 1, 2013)

LOL.  Grim just did recent serum on kigs from ICL which ran 13.2 or something.

Last year I got ganked on 4 kits of kigs (3.2 ) Bastard chinamen..

But then u hear how pros only use kigs ,, so must be secret source of real or bs info on another site..


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> LOL.  Grim just did recent serum on kigs from ICL which ran 13.2 or something.
> 
> Last year I got ganked on 4 kits of kigs (3.2 ) Bastard chinamen..
> 
> But then u hear how pros only use kigs ,, so must be secret source of real or bs info on another site..



gh 15.. lmao


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 2, 2013)

Ripcity baby!


----------



## gottagetit (Nov 3, 2013)

Stay away from both!!!


----------

